# Come out come out wherever you are!



## Treacle (Jun 9, 2020)

I've got my eye on you


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 15, 2020)

MickaC what kind of dog is that?


----------



## MickaC (Jul 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> MickaC what kind of dog is that?


A Pembroke Corgi.     One of my three dogs is a Pembroke Corgi, she's a tri-colour, 8 1/2 years old.
If you knew the Corgi breed....this picture explains a lot....Corgis don't do privacy.


----------

